# Is there gonna be a Gen 4 Plus woofer?



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

I know that this is probably kinda early, with SVS concentrating on the roll out of the new Ultras (drool), but is there a 12.4 woofer on the radar?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

There are no immediate plans to revise the 12.3 Plus woofer; it's a very good performer.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Upgradeitis, I guess... I am extremely floored with the 12.3 (esp after EQing them!). but every couple of years I like to upgrade (hoping that if there is a 12.4 in a couple of years, you guys will offer a pre-release sale of the new drivers for current Plus customers). Thanx, Ed!


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I would really like the opertunity to get a TV-12 driver as a replacement... to my 12.3

Who at SVS would like to make this happen for me...


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Warpdrv said:


> I would really like the opertunity to get a TV-12 driver as a replacement... to my 12.3
> 
> Who at SVS would like to make this happen for me...


The TV12 is officially discontinued; we have a small warranty pool of drivers which cannot be tapped. It was a great woofer but time marches on and the 13.5" Ultra woofer is the new SVS flagship.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I understand.... 
I will in fact be pulling the trigger on that Ultra 13 in the future... but for right now..
I think I will have my hands full.....


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

Warpdrv said:


> I would really like the opertunity to get a TV-12 driver as a replacement... to my 12.3
> 
> Who at SVS would like to make this happen for me...


Mine will be available for purchase once the dual 13s arrive:bigsmile:


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

weeZ said:


> Mine will be available for purchase once the dual 13s arrive:bigsmile:


Well, when the dual 13's arrive I would imagine mine will be up for sale as well... 

But I guess that probably won't be until the middle of next year... :hissyfit: :surrender:


----------

